# Another weekend build.



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

lastest creation. jesse (*TeamNCT04*) dropped off the car last friday and paul and i banged the car out over the weekend. 
we were so caught up in the build we forgot to take enough pics.
despite a leaky aerosport bag the car went together great.
c-notched frame rail and cut nubs got this thing on its nuts.
shout to 
BDA-felgen
Kevin @ aac
easystreet 
Rob for lending us his bag
the setback(leaky aerosport







)
*note the bubble*








result
























































_Modified by PIFF at 6:49 PM 3-13-2009_

_Modified by PIFF at 6:50 PM 3-13-2009_


_Modified by PIFF at 6:51 PM 3-13-2009_


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Another weekend build. (PIFF)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







good times


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

A whole weekend







pick up the pace. Come bag my benz


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Looks good dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_A whole weekend







pick up the pace. Come bag my benz

come to ny. we'll do you good.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Another quality job vinny, paul... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisTheBlackGuy* »_Looks good dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

did you just get back from a short stint? I havent seen you around in a while fool..


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Another weekend build. (PIFF)*

That's alot of red but the drop looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Bump for Paul & Vinny.. Best of the Best on air-ride installations!


----------



## TeamNCT04 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

you guys did one hell of a job, thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. It's nice not having to dodge things while driving anymore







!


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Why no steel leaders on the front?


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

damn that looks legit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

you might want to run leaders on the fronts because that line being at that angle like that coming out of that fitting is not good..
Looks SICK tuckin those wheels though


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msuzuki126* »_Why no steel leaders on the front?

no real reason. paul and i have always ran it like that, as well as a few other friends, and never once had any problems. (besides dubbr's, due to non DOT fitting)


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

lol, due to my car suckin ass... It's all good though, I'm comin out on fri, leader lines in hand and gonna pick up some fittings with paul to make everythin happy again.


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

i dont run leader lines, zero problems... not into anything less than 18's on mk5 but its def dumped


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_you might want to run leaders on the fronts because that line being at that angle like that coming out of that fitting is not good..
Looks SICK tuckin those wheels though









why is that not good?... The ptc will not let go, the line will not crimp and it doesnt leak. this setup allows us extra clearance from line to wheel. we have never had an issue on any of the cars we have done or owned. aside from the non dot fitting.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

I agree its not necessary to run leaders, but i'd rather have a steel braided line in the wheel well, where all the rock and sand are kicked up and swooshed around.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

i never have thought about not running leader lines..








now that i think about it i guess it wouldnt be to bad on our fronts..


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

by no means am i dissagreeing. 
but in my opinion, the lines are ran along the underbody of the car. so they are exposed to all the same element.
not too big a deal either way, adding leader lines in what 40 bucks? and a 10 minute process.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

i just finished bagging one more mk4 jetta for a friend and he is running hps fronts struts and they come without any leaders, this was my first time i use front struts on mcpherson setup without steelbraided leader lines and it looks a little unsafe. but its good that you guys mention that you have been running like that for a long time without any problems,im still just in case suggested the guy to get steel leaderslines.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah my mk4 and 5 didnt have leader lines. as well as paul, switches bitshes and i believe swoops all running without leaders. 
but if it give you peace of mind than, why not.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I never ran leader lines from bags either
Btw that is a little far..... 


_Modified by Shawn W. at 8:23 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## VR6 BeelzeDub (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Another weekend build. (PIFF)*

lol my bags on your car...ha


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

haha maybe one day, just ONE day they will be on your car.
make it happen!!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*

you guys rock


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Another weekend build. (VR6 BeelzeDub)*

hahah how long ago did you buy the air? I remember you talking about it before h20.


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Another weekend build. (ryanmiller)*

what size tank u running?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Another weekend build. (PIFF)*

nice build vinny! I like the red on red..


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh snap!


----------



## TeamNCT04 (Dec 17, 2002)

Crappy i-phone pic


_Modified by TeamNCT04 at 2:03 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Another weekend build. (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_nice build vinny! I like the red on red.. 

Hey















its a 5 gallon tank


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Lol, that's what you get for not posting build thread paul haha


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Another weekend build. (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
Hey
















since he made the thread and posted the pics he got more credit... hahahahaha j/k Paul good work too.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Another weekend build. (Santi)*


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Another weekend build. (PAULITO)*

long island is full of air'd cars!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Another weekend build. (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_long island is full of air'd cars!









some have gone off to other places... cough meVinPaul cough


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Another weekend build. (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
some have gone off to other places... cough meVinPaul cough









i wanna bag my tt.....








i think ima get you guys to bag her for me... people are telling me it'll cost me a fortune because its a quattro... is this true??


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Another weekend build. (bklnstunt718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_
i wanna bag my tt.....








i think ima get you guys to bag her for me... people are telling me it'll cost me a fortune because its a quattro... is this true??

Nah it cost around the same as bagging a mk4 or mk5. quattro makes no difference. if you want hit me up via pm and i can give you a quote on parts and install


----------



## TeamNCT04 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Another weekend build. (PAULITO)*

I can't believe the difference in the way the car rides compared to coils. Definitely a huge, comfortable difference. I used to cringe over every little bump/dip and now nothing. Great job and I highly recommend paul and vinny for air installs. Quality is top notch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by TeamNCT04 at 10:07 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Another weekend build. (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
Nah it cost around the same as bagging a mk4 or mk5. quattro makes no difference. if you want hit me up via pm and i can give you a quote on parts and install 

You cant just fit a universal bag in the back of a quattro car like a mk4, MK5, MK3 (universal air struts), its too tight. You have to buy bagyard's or you have to get the kit that BDA is developing. Unless you have the skills, time, resources into fabbing your own rear setup you have to lay out the loot. Front/Rear on a FWD TT are just MK4 as you know, but not the quattro rear.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Another weekend build. (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_
You cant just fit a universal bag in the back of a quattro car like a mk4, MK5, MK3 (universal air struts), its too tight. You have to buy bagyard's or you have to get the kit that BDA is developing. Unless you have the skills, time, resources into fabbing your own rear setup you have to lay out the loot. Front/Rear on a FWD TT are just MK4 as you know, but not the quattro rear.

False, anything newer then 2002 you can.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Another weekend build. (tuddy)*

good to know, i stand corrected,


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Another weekend build. (Pizza Pig)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







sick


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Another weekend build. (TeamNCT04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamNCT04* »_I can't believe the difference in the way the car rides compared to coils. Definitely a huge, comfortable difference. I used to cringe over every little bump/dip and now nothing. Great job and I highly recommend paul and vinny for air installs. Quality is top notch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









_Modified by TeamNCT04 at 10:07 AM 3-17-2009_


looks good jesse, detail that thing up and take some real shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TeamNCT04 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Another weekend build. (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_

looks good jesse, detail that thing up and take some real shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Haha yeah I know, the I-phone pictures definitely don't do it justice. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Another weekend build. (TeamNCT04)*

car looks great.....red on red
install is pretty clean....feeling the ash tray spot.


----------



## TeamNCT04 (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## VDUBJOHNGLX (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Another weekend build. (TeamNCT04)*

Looks sick







, love the red on red http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

